# need help coding small cell neuroendocrine tumor of pancreas



## rlazcano@ucsd.edu (Apr 18, 2014)

Need help with an ICD-9 code for small cell neuroendocrine tumor of pancreas please.


----------



## sclontz (Apr 19, 2014)

It is my understanding that endocrine pancreatic cells are considered islet cells. I was thinking ICD9 code 157.4.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 19, 2014)

if it is not documented as benign or malignant then a tumor is coded as a neoplasm unspecified. in this case 239.7 if that is all that is documented.


----------

